# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Advanced ABO Review

## johnnyoptical

I need help finding a review course or review book for the ABO Advanced Exam. Optician's here in the USA are not at all 'with it' when it comes to using common sense, at times. The American Board of Opticianry offers an exam which, upon passing, would certify someone as an Advanced Optician. Eager to show my increased proficiency and knowledge gained over nine years, I traveled to Las Vegas, got up early, failed the test and went home. Funny thing is, I believed I hade done quite well. When I finally got the results, I had failed all but one category, the one for which I had never studied. The ABO, the body offering the test and certification, offers no review course. Neither does any other group or organization that I can find. Having not done well on my first attempt, I hoped the ABO would inform me of the questions I missed. No can do. 
     So here I am. No one can help me. A few hundred dollars, countless hours studying, a bruised ego and a failed test later, I have nothing to show for my efforts. Please help me. I need a review course or a fantastic book that will help me. The ABO's broad study categories are worthless.

Thanks in advance. :shiner:

----------


## Diane

johnnyoptical,,

Honey works better.  Let me see if I can help.  Contact the National Academy of Opticianry and get their ABO Master's Review book and test review.  It is designed as a CEC and is useful for study purposes.  Contact NAO at 800-229-4828.    

Even though this book was written prior to dispensing with the "Master's TEST", it works well for study of the advanced ABO.  

Here's the information that you need.  

Master's Review CEC (#MASTCEC)
12 Credits ABO
Level: Advanced
Author: Frank Ervin, O.D.

The Masters Review book is a five-section, intensive overview of advanced level topics. The book covers: Analysis and Interpretation of Prescriptions; Fitting and Dispensing Spectacles and Accessories; Utilization of Geometric and Applied Optics; Professional and Ethical Conduct; and Mathematics. 


Roy Ferguson also used to give a course that was super.  If you could get several people together for the course, it may make it affordable for Roy to come into your area and give it.  (Any input Roy?)

Hope this helps.

Diane
:bbg:

----------


## johnnyoptical

Thanks Diane for the extremely rapid reply. When I spoke to the NAO I was given no indication that such an item existed. I was simply told, 'No, we don't offer a review course for the Advanced ABO". I am so glad you knew about this. I will conact them right away. It's a beautiful thing when opticians get together and help one another.

Thanks again.:D

----------


## Diane

johnnyoptical 

 You're welcome.  I checked with the academy and they can't really endorse it, particularly because of the title.  Still, get the book to study.  I still think there's lots of good material in it.  

Diane

----------


## Judy Canty

Several years ago there was an ABO Masters Review course offered at VEE.  I haven't checked their schedule as yet, but you might look for that also.

----------


## johnnyoptical

Thank you Diane, once again, and thank you to everyone who replied. I have ordered the book from the NAO (they are no longer stocking the book and selling what they have on hand for $10 apeice) as well as ordering other books mentioned that should contain useful info. I am now prepared to put my nose to the grindstone and pass the test.
I have been on the Optiboard for one week, and it is by far the most useful optical source I have ever encountered. Thanks again.

John:D

----------


## Steve Machol

> *johnnyoptical said:* 
> I have been on the Optiboard for one week, and it is by far the most useful optical source I have ever encountered. Thanks again.
> 
> John:D


Can we quote you on that? :D

----------


## Foureyedmo

Can you pass that book on to me?  I am looking to take my Advanced ABO Test.  Thanks for your help!

----------


## Diane

> Can you pass that book on to me? I am looking to take my Advanced ABO Test. Thanks for your help!


I replied on your other thread, but will pass on the information here. Advanced Opticians Tutorial.  Call NAO at 800-229-4828.

Diane

----------


## musicvirtuoso

Is there anything else outside of NAO's $250 "Advanced Opticians Tutorial" that would help? I've scoured the interenet and it seems this is the ONLY review guide in existence for advanced certification. There are a number of books for standard certification, which helps when you're looking for a cost effective way to study; but it seems a little ridiculous that only one book would be out there for this and it's only offered by one organization.

----------


## wmcdonald

The cost for this book is not excessive in any way. Consider the cost of the average college text today, and you will see what I mean. The number of people taking the exam is not large enough to warrant an additional text, so this is it, but I can tell you it will be worth it!

----------


## GAgal

I paid it...took the classes...passed. You get what you pay for and $250 is nothing compared to all the educational costs you will accrue throughout your career. Pay it, its worth it

----------


## gmc

If you are a member of the NAO or get a member to order it for you it's only $150.00.

----------


## braheem24

It's cheaper to become a member $75 + book $150; Whereas non-member price is $250.

----------


## teresa crawford

John:D[/QUOTE]

Hi I am Teresa Crawford and looking for the master's review books and can not find them . I called nao,ABO,and clsa. If you can help I would be very grateful. I am moving from a non-licence state to a licence state. Tough after 21 years as an optical and now having to study and take test again.

----------


## Diopterman

What are you looking for, exactly?

----------


## Wes

What did you want?  I'm not sure I understand.

----------


## teresa crawford

I want to take the Florida licence test. I am looking for a good study guide.I heard the 5 booklet by frank ervin really helped its called the master's review. If you know where I can find it I will be grateful.if you know of any other study guides I will  looked into getting them . Thanks for your help

----------


## Diopterman

> I want to take the Florida licence test. I am looking for a good study guide.I heard the 5 booklet by frank ervin really helped its called the master's review. If you know where I can find it I will be grateful.if you know of any other study guides I will  looked into getting them . Thanks for your help


1.) Marchon Eyeglassery, 2nd edition; _Weber_
2.) Ophthalmic Dispensing; Stimson_
3.)_  Modern Sales Techniques for Ophthalmic Dispensing; _Alofs_
4.) Advanced Opticians Tutorial
https://www.nao.org/catalog/iteminfo...d=293&compid=1
5.) The Search Function is Your Buddy!; Diopterman

----------


## gus.singleton

Hello,

I am in the process of studying for the ABO Advanced Certification.  I actually teach Opticianry for the Army, so I have the ability to get any book or study material out there......I just need to know exactly what to study!  I have the Advanced Opticians Tutorial from the NAO, as well as every other book out there.  I guess what I am asking is if any ABO Masters/Advanced certificate holders can kinda give me a point in the right direction as far as how to know what to study.  My problem is, there is too much information here.  How can I narrow it down to where Im not reading every book front to back, and overwhelming myself/students with unnecessary information?!

----------


## FL-Opt

I've heard that they may be re-writing the ABO Advanced Exam, so not sure anybody will know what's on it if it's been re-done. When and where are you planning taking the exam?

----------


## erichwmack

I took the most recent test at VEE 2013 and passed it.  And you are right that there is very little in texts and practice tests for the ABO Advanced exam.  If you are going to invest in the NAO book become a member it will save you a few bucks, thats what I did.  Maybe try and convince your employer to pay for the continuing education costs.  Also to address the question of "What should I study, what is on the test?" it could be anything from the topics outlined in the NAO study book, or potentially anything else.  The questions are chosen from a bank and it is always different and updated.  To nail that point home, once you pass the exam, ABO actually contacts the ABO-AC opticians and asks for new topic recommendations and questions.  To my surprise I have already been contact and I just recently passed the exam.  So in summary no two tests are the same and the topics are broad and varied.  Exam room procedures, ocular medical conditions, optics mathematics, business management, ethics, business accounting, lens technologies, etc...  

Because there is a big shortage of study guides and especially practice questions I decided to write and self publish a study guide and 198 question practice exam after I passed the test.  I based the information on the most relevant topics, in my opinion, and the questions are very up to date.  It took a lot of work to make and I am usually on optiboard to help if any of my topics are confusing.  I self published on Amazon (Optician Essentials and Advanced Exam Study Guide) if you are interested.  I sold one copy so far and got 2 out of 5 stars!  Haha, I got nailed because I forgot to put in page numbers and an index (thats what happens when you self publish)!!!  Anyway, I have revised and fixed those problems and offered to send the customer a free revised copy but haven't heard a peep.   Any feedback is good feedback I suppose.  

I would love to do in person training (I am a certified technical CE author and trainer for ABO & NCLE) but unless you are local its cost prohibitive.
Hope this helps!

Erich Mack

----------


## erichwmack

> I've heard that they may be re-writing the ABO Advanced Exam, so not sure anybody will know what's on it if it's been re-done. When and where are you planning taking the exam?


Yes, they revise it with new topics.  They ask current ABO-AC and ABOM for input on the new question topics.  Also, regardless of new topics each test has questions pulled out of a large question bank so each exam is different.  I apssed the ABO advanced in 2013 and have been contact already by ABO for input of new topics.

----------


## gus.singleton

Thank you all sooooo much for your valuable input!!!  Erichwmack, I clicked your link and put it in my shopping cart.  When I get to work tomorrow, I am going to put in the request for my job to buy it.  If not, I'll foot the $50 bucks.  It's worth it!  I just paid for the NCLE test this may, and my VA state License practical test  today.  Once I pass these two, I am going to take the next avalible ABO-AC (there are no dates posted yet).  As soon as I get any results, I will post my feedback!

----------


## erichwmack

No problem glad to help!  Good luck on your exam and practical!!

----------


## tyler575

Hi I'm Jayne.

 I am an English qualified Dispensing Optician ( FBDO ) with a degree in applied Optics . I have been in the USA for 9 years and have just gone back to work in an Opticians in Carrollton Texas . As far as I understand after contacting the ABO my qualification is not "recognized" here so I can not call myself certified . I have been looking at the three levels of certification: Basic , Advanced & Master  and I would like to take the advanced exam and move onto the Master . Can anyone tell me if theses exams have to be completed in order or can I jump straight into the advanced . Looking at the syllabus the master is akin to my UK qualification but I didn't need to do thesis and As I have been out of the "loop"  for 9 years I feel a more sensible route is the advanced course of study  at this present time .
 Thank you

----------


## erichwmack

Hi Jayne,

Yes, you have to follow the order of ABO, ABO-AC, then the thesis for ABOM.  If they wont recognize reciprocity then you basically start all over.  At least it should be easy for you!  Here is the link to the ABO details http://www.abo-ncle.org/ABO/Certific...4-9b27fe71d4ea

----------


## FL-Opt

> Hi I'm Jayne.
> 
>  I am an English qualified Dispensing Optician ( FBDO ) with a degree in applied Optics . I have been in the USA for 9 years and have just gone back to work in an Opticians in Carrollton Texas . As far as I understand after contacting the ABO my qualification is not "recognized" here so I can not call myself certified . I have been looking at the three levels of certification: Basic , Advanced & Master  and I would like to take the advanced exam and move onto the Master . Can anyone tell me if theses exams have to be completed in order or can I jump straight into the advanced . Looking at the syllabus the master is akin to my UK qualification but I didn't need to do thesis and As I have been out of the "loop"  for 9 years I feel a more sensible route is the advanced course of study  at this present time .
>  Thank you


Welcome to OptiBoard! The requirements for an Optician in the US vary GREATLY from state to state. Only about 22 states require Opticians to be licensed, which means they must pass exams that may include written and/or practical portions depending on the individual states requirements. If you have a degree in "Applied Optics" from a school/program in the UK, your credentials would be recognized here just as any other college degree from a foreign country would be. You may have to have your degree validated from an outside agency if you were interested in seeking licensure (in a state that requires licensure such as FL, NY, NJ, etc.) or want to apply those courses to another college degree program here in the US. This can be done through an agency such as WES.ORG, you pay them a fee and they evaluate the courses and degree you have and provide an equivalency to a US degree. However, in order to call yourself a "Certified Optician" in the US, the industry standard is to be certified by the ABO. ABO Certification is voluntary and there are no college or work requirements needed to take the exam. Certification (voluntary) should not to be confused with licensure (required by law). To become ABO certified, you start out by passing the Basic ABO Exam (a written exam of 125 questions offered a few times a year at testing centers throughout US), then you can seek the higher certifications (Advanced ABO & ABO Master) if you wish. I'm confident that if you have a degree in Applied Optics from the UK, the Basic ABO will be fairly easy for you. Most people only become ABO certified (Basic) and do not seek the higher certifications since they are voluntary and not required for licensure. If you're interested in increasing your qualifications here in the US, I suggest becoming ABO Advanced Certified or an ABO Master Optician in the future. In TX, Opticians are NOT required to be licensed by the state, so anybody can work as an Optician without any prior education or training. But, there is a TX voluntary registry that does require you to be certified by the ABO in order to register. Go to the following web site for more info: http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/optician/opt_forms.shtm  According to the website registration form, "It is not mandatory under state law that opticians maintain registration under the Act; however, a person may not represent to the public that the person is a _Registered Dispensing Optician_, a _Registered Spectacle Dispenser_ or a _Registered Contact Lens Dispenser_ unless the person is registered under and complies with the Act." So, in the meantime, don't call yourself or represent yourself as a "Registered Dispensing Optician", just simply say you're an Optician. As far as being out of the loop for 9 years, the principles of optics have not changed. You may want to read up on the new designs and names of common progressive lenses used in the US and become familiar with free form (digital) lenses, a lot has changed in this area of lens manufacturing in the past 9 years. You can search different articles online at: http://www.2020mag.com/ 

You can always post questions or search the archives here on OptiBoard also. Most people on here are good people and want to see our profession progress and will welcome your commentary. Just be aware that there are a very select few on here that are not professional, just as with any other profession. Hope to hear more from you in the future.

----------

